# Startproblem mit bequiet Dark Power Pro P8 900W



## MisterG (19. November 2010)

Hallo, habe zu oben gennantem Netzteil eine Frage und zwar tritt folgendes auf wenn ich den PC ganz vom Netz trenne und neu starten will: er läuft nicht an. Entfernt man nun den Stecker am Mainboard und steckt nur den langen Teil rein startet der PC, den 8-pin kann man dann dazu stecken.

Ist jetzt nicht weiter schlimm, mich würde aber interessieren warum das passiert?

Grüsse


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (22. November 2010)

Versuchst du den Rechner sofort zu starten oder wartest du noch ein paar Sekunden, nachdem du das Netzteil mit Strom versorgt hast?


----------



## MisterG (22. November 2010)

Zeit ist dabei egal, es lässt sich nicht starten.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (22. November 2010)

Was für ein System soll es versorgen?

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann läuft der Rechner nicht, wenn er 'normal' angeschlossen ist.
Wenn du den CPU Stecker entfernst, fährt das System dann hoch und du steckst dann im Betrieb diesen Stecker wieder rein?
Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## MisterG (22. November 2010)

Mainboard
    Asus Sabertooth P55i 
CPU
    Intel Core i7 860
Kühlung
    Wasserkühlung 
Gehäuse
    Yeong Yang Cube 
RAM
    4GB Gskill DDR3-2000 
Grafik
    GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB 
Monitor
    Samsung SyncMaster 2494 
Storage
    WD Black 2TB 
Netzwerk
    OnBoard 1 Gigabit 
Sound
    Auzentech X-Fi Forte 
Netzteil
    be quiet Dark Power Pro P8 900 
Betriebssystem
    Windows x64 Ultimate 

Also am Netzteil-Strang sidn ja der lange ATX und noch der kleine 8-pin. Beide natürlich eingesteckt. Starte ich jetzt den PC nach kompletter Trennung des Netzteils vom Strom, springt er nicht an. Ich muss dann den ATX und 8-pin entfernen. Stecke dann nur den ATX ein und er läuft an. Dann stecke ich den 8-pin dazu.

Grüsse


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (22. November 2010)

Was hast du alles am Netzteil angeschlossen?
Und wie hast es angeschlossen?
Hast du das neuste BIOS auf dem Board?


----------



## Gast XXXX (22. November 2010)

......


----------



## MisterG (22. November 2010)

Mainboard, Grafikkarte, DVD-Laufwerk, Festplatte

BIOS ist aktuell.


----------



## Philipus II (22. November 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage, was hat das BIOS mit dem Netzteil zu tun?
> Die Frage dient nur zum Verständnis.


Erstaunlich oft ist eben nicht der erste Verdächtige, das Netzteil schuld, sondern andere Komponenten. Mainboards (und sogar Grafikkarten) können grundsätzlich solche Schadensbilder erzeugen, bei denen man instinktiv ans Netzteil denkt.


----------



## MisterG (25. November 2010)

Kommt da noch was in Richtung Antwort/Lösung?

Grüsse


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. November 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage, was hat das BIOS mit dem Netzteil zu tun?
> Die Frage dient nur zum Verständnis.


Das BIOS ist das Zentrale Element des Boardes, hier werden alle Parameter, die zum Starten des Boardes notwendig sind, hinterlegt.



MisterG schrieb:


> Mainboard
> Also am Netzteil-Strang sidn ja der lange ATX und noch der kleine 8-pin. Beide natürlich eingesteckt. Starte ich jetzt den PC nach kompletter Trennung des Netzteils vom Strom, springt er nicht an. Ich muss dann den ATX und 8-pin entfernen. Stecke dann nur den ATX ein und er läuft an. Dann stecke ich den 8-pin dazu.
> 
> Grüsse


Hast du die Möglichkeit anderen Speicher zu testen?
Und wie hast du den Speicher eingestellt?

Schaltest du den Rechner ab, wenn du den 8pin CPU Stecker einsteckst?


----------



## MisterG (26. November 2010)

Speicher dürfte okay sein hab zwei identische Kits getestet. Auf konservativen DDR3-1333MHz und mit dem XMP DDR3-2000-Profil.

Nochmal genau zum Problem. Ich will starten aber es rührt sich absolut nichts. Nun ziehe ich den ATX und den darüber liegenden ab, ist aber 4-pin, da habe ich mich geirrt. Nun steck ich nur den ATX an und der Rechner startet ohne weiteres Zutun, der 4-pin wird dann einfach dazu gesteckt.

Grüsse


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. November 2010)

Hallo MisterG
Auch Speicher, der vollkommen in Ordnung ist, kann durchaus für Probleme in einem System sorgen, während er in einem anderen System einwandfrei funktioniert...

Achso, du meinst den ATX Hauptstecker.
Hast du versucht das Board nur mit 20 Pins zu betreiben?


----------



## MisterG (26. November 2010)

Ja, ich starte nur mit dem ATX 20pin und stecke den 4pin dann dazu.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. November 2010)

Und wenn du die zusätzlichen 4 pins einfach weglässt und das Netzteil ohne Strom ist, fährt es dann hoch?


----------



## MisterG (26. November 2010)

Also cih soll nur mit dem 20pin starten? Das hab ich so noch nicht probiert. Ist den der 4pin nicht wichtig?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (26. November 2010)

Das wäre einen Versuch wert.

Der 4pin ist nur eine Erweiterung, die dazu dient, die Belastung der vorhandenen Kontakte zu verringern.
Notwendig sind diese 4 pins idR nicht.


----------

